# Table saw infeed extension



## woodyourather (May 9, 2017)

After looking through websites and YouTube I still haven't really seen what I'm trying to do, so I'm hoping I can find some good advice on here.

I have a Dewalt dwe7480 tablesaw and id like to extend the infeed on it. Right now I have a basic setup extending the left and right sides which is ok but Id like to increase the rip capacity to cut down sheet goods. I already know lots of people are just going to say just use a circular saw with a guide but that's not what I'm looking for. Currently I can rip only about 24" so after some research I decided to purchase the vega u50. Haven't bought it yet, but will be here shortly.

Anyways, with all that extra extension to the right I'm going to build a new saw stand and my goal is to make the top surface closer to the dimension of a cabinet saw. Pretty much a 3'x7' top with a square hole somewhere in the middle for my saw to sit in. The sides and back are no problem but the front is what I'm still trying to figure out before I start building away. The problem is my saw currently only has about 5" of infeed, and I'd like it to be atleast 12" so I have adequate support if I'm cutting down larger sheets. I've seen people do a small section for a miter when crosscutting or just small arms in front but not what I'm trying to do.

Sorry for such a lengthy story here but just trying to give a better understanding. So my concern is mounting the front of the fence to that infeed extension. If I didn't have it, it would just get mounted to the cast table and everything would be good. I'm wondering if there's a solid way to bolt the fence to a wood infeed extension. My concern is the wood will be more inclined to move overtime throwing the fence out of whack. I've been brainstorming about having the front of the infeed be metal so the fence can mount to that, but the metal is still just attached to wood and the same concern pops up.

So hopefully someone has done something to this effect before or just has some helpful ideas or thoughts about bolting it to wood or other suggestions

Again sorry for making this probably way too long, but thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Build your table around the saw. Use MDF it's stable, for the table. Laminate it both sides with Formica to make it slick. For the front rail frame of the extension use hardwood and use inserts to mount the fence bolts into. The thing I would be more concerned with this type of setup is the on/off switch, being able to get to it in a hurry with your knee to shut the saw down.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I have seen a LOT of people doing this very thing . . . . .
but - in my very personal opinion - if you start building an extension to the front
of a table saw, and go beyond your arm's reach, you could possibly be opening
the window for unnecessary risk of personal injury or product damage. (especially for a novice woodworker).
just something to consider while you are still in the planning stage.

.


----------



## Perri (Apr 27, 2014)

Perhaps a safer, simpler alternative. Maybe a little thought will need to go into how you adapt it for your model saw.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I have seen a LOT of people doing this very thing . . . . .
> but - in my very personal opinion - if you start building an extension to the front
> of a table saw, and go beyond your arm s reach, you could possibly be opening
> the window for unnecessary risk of personal injury or product damage. (especially for a novice woodworker).
> ...


Yeah. That always gave me pause because of the "lean and reach" factor. I just put sheet goods on saw horses and cut them using a skill saw guide. If I have a general idea of dimensions I'll let the Borg do the rough cuts for me.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

While I have a cabinet saw, there are still times I want additional support on the in-feed. I use a roller stand. I generally set it up so that it is a little less than half the board/sheet length from the table. That way once it comes off the roller stand, more wood is on the saw than off and it doesn't want to drop.

When needed it's possible to step in front of the stand (between the saw and stand). So it's not all that much in the way.

I still cut my sheet goods down with a circular saw. A full size sheet of 3/4" anything is too big and heavy for me. I prefer to lay foam board on the driveway, pull the sheets right off the back of my truck and cut it on the ground. The foam board supports the sheet completely(unlike a saw horse). No drooping etc. And no harm where the blade cuts into the foam. You can make a lot of cuts before the foam board needs to be replaced.


----------



## woodyourather (May 9, 2017)

> I have seen a LOT of people doing this very thing . . . . .
> but - in my very personal opinion - if you start building an extension to the front
> of a table saw, and go beyond your arm s reach, you could possibly be opening
> the window for unnecessary risk of personal injury or product damage. (especially for a novice woodworker).
> ...


I understand what your saying about the reach, but like it mentioned in my post, the actual saw only has 5" from the front to the blade so I'm just trying to add 5-7" to just provide some more stability. Another poster commented about the power switch, and I've taken that in to consideration as well and will probably relocate it to the front or wire in an aftermarket switch like I've seen others do, either way it'll be closer. My biggest concern is a solid mount for the fence.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Check out Jay Bates, I believe he made an in feed support.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

how about this?


----------

